# walkies dogs



## dogs123 (May 25, 2011)

i have been down to my local rescue center walkies and helped out and what amazing people they are so friendly and the dogs are well loved and very well looked after they work really close with the people that bring their dogs to the rescue to ensure the dogs are going the most out of their stay which is really comforting to the owners,and work very close with people that want to get a dog. the dogs have plenty of space to play. They also do Dog grooming,behavioural training , dog re homing , puppy socialization,puppy parties,group lessons,one on one training sessions and lots more . if ur intrested contact 
www.walkiesdogs.co.uk
or call charlotte on 07826553783


----------

